# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  16 Wochen PJ im England

## ronaldinho10

Hallo,
Kennt jemand eine Uni/Klinik die ein ganzes pj Tertial ber 16w anbietet?
Alle Unis die ich bisher gefragt habe bieten nur 6 bis 10 Wochen an.

----------


## jijichu

> Hallo,
> Kennt jemand eine Uni/Klinik die ein ganzes pj Tertial ber 16w anbietet?
> Alle Unis die ich bisher gefragt habe bieten nur 6 bis 10 Wochen an.


Hast Du mal bei Imperial College London nachgefragt?

----------


## ronaldinho10

Ja, leider auch nur 6 Wochen laut Website

https://www.imperial.ac.uk/medicine/...l-attachments/

----------


## jijichu

> Ja, leider auch nur 6 Wochen laut Website
> 
> https://www.imperial.ac.uk/medicine/...l-attachments/


Ok, dann haben sie es gendert, ich hatte auf Antrag 2 Tertiale dort gemacht.

----------

